# Take the test



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I got A+ not bad only 2 wrong
http://quizpug.com/can-you-answer-12-basic-knitting-questions/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jo everest said:


> I got A+ not bad only 2 wrong
> http://quizpug.com/can-you-answer-12-basic-knitting-questions/


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Two wrong as well- but I question whether every country has a knit in public day or week. I said depends on the country. The knitting ones were easy enoughbut the history and general knowledge not so.
I have actually knitted a recreation of the old socks they asked about-so I had no problems knowing that history question!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like 10 out of 12 is the score of us all (so far)...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

10/12 for me, too. The tortoise shell really surprised me!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

hennie said:


> I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


So did I, lets commiserate together :wink:


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm, I got 10 as well and the two I got wrong were whether men or women were the original knitters and the Worldwide Knit in Public Day. Apparently in those two, both answers are either correct or wrong, depending on your point of view. 

I answered wooden for the needless and got that right. 

Interesting, possibly "fixed" so you can't get more than 10 out of 12.


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

I got a 9 but I never was that good at history. and missed the world knit day. Never heard of it.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

10/12


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I got them all right. (12 out of 12) Wooooooohooooooooo! lol


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I also got 12 right.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

I got 11/12.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

hennie said:


> I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


Yup, 9/12 for me too!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

11 out of 12 right. I missed the Harry Potter question! I've never seen the movies or read the books.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I clicked the link for the Brady Bunch quiz. Very disturbing. Got all those right. :lol: 

"You lived and breathed the Brady Bunch while they were on the air. You probably even dreamed of being part of their enormous family! Congratulations on an awesome quiz score."


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

cah said:


> 11 out of 12 right. I missed the Harry Potter question! I've never seen the movies or read the books.


Same with me.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Good to see we have some genius knitters amongst us...well done all.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

got 12 right. A+.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I got Aplus with 11 right


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I got 10 out of 12 right. Interesting cause I am more of a crocheter.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

9 out of 12 for me.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I got them all right except for the Harry Potter question.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks that was fun. Got an A+ only 1 wrong. It was the Harry Potter question I have never read the books or seen the movies so it was a total guess.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

11/12. Not sure which one I got wrong.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I got 9 right!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

hennie said:


> I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


Me too, but still got an A+, wish it had been that easy to get at school.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like we are all professionals


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

11 for me - never read/seen any Harry potter !


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm with the 9/12 group but I think the Harry Potter ? has two answers because Hermione also knits caps for the elves.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Got an A+. Only one wrong. I have to admit that I guessed about quite a few "historical" questions!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

11/12. Answered wool rather than silk. Should have known it was a trick since it seemed so obvious.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Looks like 10 out of 12 is the score of us all (so far)...


My score too.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I got A+ too.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

List me as the unprofesstional. Only 8 right but still an A+. Maybe that is the only score they know.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got an A+ too! I got them all right, but truth be told, i did guess on 2 of them. Just lucky I guessed correctly I suppose!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got 12 by lucky guessing, unless it was all hidden in my subconscious somewhere. I don't actually KNOW half this stuff!


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Got 100% right.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

hennie said:


> I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


We could play together at recess. I got 9/12 too.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

11 of the 12. The one I missed was a stupid mistake on my part. Should have know better.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I got an A+ also but had to guess at a few!


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I got 10 out of 12. I missed the Harry Potter and the Egyptian ones.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

A+ Knitting King/Queen


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> So did I, lets commiserate together :wink:


Well that makes 3 of us! :lol:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Loved the quiz. A+ too. One wrong. That comes from all the reading I do.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

9. Dunce.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

A+, Knitting Queen/King
12 Right

Amazing! I can only imagine how warm and comfy your friends and family must be every winter with all of their knitted gifts from you.


----------



## Kleonike (Feb 19, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Looks like 10 out of 12 is the score of us all (so far)...


I actually managed to get 11 out of 12.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I only got 2 wrong also...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

10/12 I'm not a Harry Potter fan, I know I got that one wrong.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I probably shouldn't be knitting------I got B+------only 6 right. OMG I'm the dunce.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

11 right of the 12. I had to guess what the most common knitting material was in the first 400-500 years of knitting history. I guessed wool, should have chosen silk. Almost did guess right.
The Harry Potter question I totally guessed (right)


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I got two wrong as well.



jo everest said:


> I got A+ not bad only 2 wrong
> http://quizpug.com/can-you-answer-12-basic-knitting-questions/


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A+. I have a book about the history of knitting. I chose Tortoise Shell.


----------



## dlene (Nov 27, 2014)

11 out of 12. Needs to be a Jeopardy catagory.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

hennie said:


> I must be the dunce of the class lol I only got 9/12


Me too


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Got A+ - 10 right, 2 wrong. Cool test :XD:


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

11 right. Missed tortoise shell needles.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I am a knitting queen.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

I got A+


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine's still calculating


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

A+, Knitting Queen/King - And, I taught myself how to knit.


----------

